# Altamont Commuter Express ownership change



## Superliner Diner (Jun 8, 2003)

From Stockton, CA _Record_, 6/6/03:



> City and county leaders who make up the San Joaquin Regional Rail Commission voted unanimously Thursday to take over responsibility for the Altamont Commuter Express.


Entire story is here.


----------

